# Hamm March 2009



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm running a coach for my customers and I and have some spare seats, anyone interested please feel free to PM me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2008)

*hamm*

do you you have two seats left and how much, i really want to go, please pm me with info, thanks


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

no reply ???


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

chris_wade said:


> no reply ???


Have replied, sorry about the delay


----------



## geckogirl85 (Oct 18, 2008)

what is the actual date of the show?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Its the 14th March


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

i mite be interested but depends on where you are setting off from, 
i was going to go on the coachtotheshow coach but it will cost me another £50 on top to get to and from Manchester on the train.
so not really economical


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

jonnydotcom said:


> i mite be interested but depends on where you are setting off from,
> i was going to go on the coachtotheshow coach but it will cost me another £50 on top to get to and from Manchester on the train.
> so not really economical


Heading out from sunny Lincoln mate, at about 5.30pm on the friday night meeting in a pub ( which is always good ) there are carparks nearby and a bus and train station where there can be someone to meet you.

Jim.


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

cheers but it only works out a tenner cheaper.

oh well i'll just have to miss out this year no worries


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

jonnydotcom said:


> cheers but it only works out a tenner cheaper.
> 
> oh well i'll just have to miss out this year no worries


Well there are other people travelling to us so we may manage a pick up onthe way, watch this space mate,

Squirrel.


----------



## DASSIE (Jul 8, 2006)

well i have my 2 seats booked and am really looking forward to the trip and meeting all you guys !!! whehey . cant wait . should be a blast .


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

How is it people are planning to get there?


----------



## DASSIE (Jul 8, 2006)

as per the mention in the first post on this thread :whistling2:

just booked my seats on 'the coach' LOL . 

We usualy drive ourselves but i figured we would try and remove the stress of hours of driving etc and go the relaxing way IE get someone else to drive :2thumb:

it'll be our first time on the coach and am really looking forward to meeting like minded people to share the experience of these shows with . 

cheers

Nik


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

DASSIE said:


> as per the mention in the first post on this thread :whistling2:


Alright Mr Sarcy lol didnt read the whole thread!


----------



## DASSIE (Jul 8, 2006)

no worries , just found it a little odd tis all : victory: bring on march the 13th woop woop .


----------



## jayjayoneill (Feb 18, 2008)

ide lov to go butonly 16 and wont havany money till june lol:devil:


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

We have just had a local college approach us wanting 25 seats! So we may be overspilling into a second coach, looking good so far.


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Are you meeting at the same place as last March, and taking the same route down: victory: May be interested again

Last years was realy good and well organised.


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

jungleboy said:


> Are you meeting at the same place as last March, and taking the same route down: victory: May be interested again
> 
> Last years was realy good and well organised.


You say the sweetest things lol, Same price, same route, same pickup :2thumb:

Loads of the gang from last year are coming again, T - Bow was asking if you were coming to play.


----------



## hamster (Jan 10, 2009)

yep, coming to play in germany again :lol2: 
come on auntie bev come and play!!!


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Official now, running into coach two, so lots of space left, more the merrier guys and girls.


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Squirrel said:


> You say the sweetest things lol, Same price, same route, same pickup :2thumb:
> 
> Loads of the gang from last year are coming again, T - Bow was asking if you were coming to play.


 
OK mate will think about it, may just go for the day out if nothing else. Although I might treat myself to a new Jungle Carpet python if they're cheap enough.

If we go mate will you need any poly boxes again as we can get them sorted for you, or if your customers need any too.


----------



## hamster (Jan 10, 2009)

wooo wooo germany here we come:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

How much does the coach cost?


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

jack_rep said:


> How much does the coach cost?


Coach, Ferry, Show Admission & hot and cold drinks on the coaches comes to £80, we will have Poly Boxes and Heat Packs available for purchase and collection at the pickup point.


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

jungleboy said:


> OK mate will think about it, may just go for the day out if nothing else. Although I might treat myself to a new Jungle Carpet python if they're cheap enough.
> 
> If we go mate will you need any poly boxes again as we can get them sorted for you, or if your customers need any too.


Got 40 Boxes on order matey, but i'll let you know if I run out.


----------



## hamster (Jan 10, 2009)

wooo wooo germany , they are going to run to the hills :bash:


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Are you going to actually buy something this time Hamster, you were well behaved last year. :lol2:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

so hamm is defo the 14th march? isnt there another reptlile show close by on the same weekend?


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah there is rheda which is the next day and about 30km away


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Squirrel said:


> Got 40 Boxes on order matey, but i'll let you know if I run out.


 OK no probs, will start saving then for the trip then :2thumb:
Please don't seat me next to that mad blonde bird like last time :whistling2:


----------



## Sid vicious (Sep 7, 2007)

JB I think thats the only reason you behaved


----------



## danica (Feb 27, 2008)

oooooooooooooo i had loads of fun last time and really want to go again but thanks to nigels saving scheme i'll have no money till the september show :lol2: 

but i'd like to reserve 2 seats for september, but hamish has to supervise it again :lol2: with lots of scrubs


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

exoticsandtropics said:


> yeah there is rheda which is the next day and about 30km away


awesome im gonna try get to them both


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

danica said:


> oooooooooooooo i had loads of fun last time and really want to go again but thanks to nigels saving scheme i'll have no money till the september show :lol2:
> 
> but i'd like to reserve 2 seats for september, but hamish has to supervise it again :lol2: with lots of scrubs



lol, confusing, thats a different coach, squirrals is not coachtotheshow !


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK (Aug 31, 2006)

jungleboy said:


> OK no probs, will start saving then for the trip then :2thumb:
> Please don't seat me next to that mad blonde bird like last time :whistling2:


ohh im gona tell her:flrt:
hope to see you both again


----------



## danica (Feb 27, 2008)

> lol, confusing, thats a different coach, squirrals is not coachtotheshow !


oh.... OOOPs:lol2: just another mistake from your friendlly neighbourhood bimbo, no need to fear!!! lol


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> lol, confusing, thats a different coach, squirrals is not coachtotheshow !


Yeah I started getting confused there too PureJurrasic :lol2:


----------



## DASSIE (Jul 8, 2006)

anyone going on this coach from the northwest ? maybe carshare to the pick up point?


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

When do you need to know by at the latest for booking, and when would you need payment : victory:


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

jungleboy said:


> When do you need to know by at the latest for booking, and when would you need payment : victory:


Ideally end of January for payment, bookings as soon as possible, any questions - get in touch.


----------



## bev336 (May 10, 2007)

I think we up for it again this year Jim, was a great laugh last year


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

bev336 said:


> I think we up for it again this year Jim, was a great laugh last year


Awesome, two seats again?


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Running low on seats now folks, about 15 left as of tonight, anyone interested let me know and i'll pass on the details.


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I believe I have a seat booked


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

jungleboy said:


> I believe I have a seat booked


I believe you have, who wants the window seat??


----------



## DJH1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hopeful pm sent


----------



## James King (Jan 2, 2009)

getting closer to the time guys everyone excited?

remember keep us updated when its time so we know how it all went "for the people who didnt go me ofc"


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

danica said:


> oooooooooooooo i had loads of fun last time and really want to go again but thanks to nigels saving scheme i'll have no money till the september show :lol2:
> 
> but i'd like to reserve 2 seats for september, but hamish has to supervise it again :lol2: with lots of scrubs


thanks Danica and yep i will be running coachtotheshow's september coach from edinburgh as i am in march also (as long as tony and steve can put up with my accent :lol2


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

After a load of messing ( and being messed ) about we have ten seats left, anyone still interested get in touch and we shall sort it, I can't believe how many people have asked me if they need a passport!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Lol I would say yes to a Passport after all it is a different country :lol2:

Are there any pick ups from Birmingham or close by available?

Where are the animals kept when travelling back on the coach?

Is it possible for you to PM aswell please.

Thanks
Gary


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Gaz1987 said:


> Lol I would say yes to a Passport after all it is a different country :lol2:
> 
> Are there any pick ups from Birmingham or close by available?
> 
> ...


PM Sent.


----------



## DASSIE (Jul 8, 2006)

oooh its getting close now , well excited !! c you all there : victory:


----------



## amiz (Feb 18, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

amiz said:


> pm sent


Replied


----------



## mmcdermid (Feb 26, 2009)

*hamm*

interested in coach seats to hamm. could i have some more details....price, pick ups etc....


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

*Big Yellow Gecko*

We are going to Hamm and would really like to see everyone who comes along to the show, please pop over and see us. 
not sure what hall we will be in - as we are not told until we get there

hope to see you all there
have a nice time and a safe journey to and from the show


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

byglady said:


> We are going to Hamm and would really like to see everyone who comes along to the show, please pop over and see us.
> not sure what hall we will be in - as we are not told until we get there
> 
> hope to see you all there
> have a nice time and a safe journey to and from the show


 wow you got tables?, how did you manage that? lol..
i'll see you in september if you still have tables, might have myself then.


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

we had tables at the december show

then booked these from that one
guess will have to do the same this time

took ages and got nowhere emailing and phoning 
in the end went out in september and queued for the booking forms for the december show

hope to see you at any of the shows you go to - hope that makes sense :whistling2:


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

just out of interest where is the queue for the booking forms in the show usually?


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

exoticsandtropics said:


> just out of interest where is the queue for the booking forms in the show usually?


Yeah, i'm tempted too!


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Just had a family of four drop out last minute and a couple of others have over the weekend, so there are 6 seats available, anyone interested get in touch.


----------



## DASSIE (Jul 8, 2006)

see you this afternon mate !! WOOP WOOP : victory::2thumb:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

exoticsandtropics said:


> just out of interest where is the queue for the booking forms in the show usually?


round the back in the room where we pick up out entry tickets, filled mine in yesterday


----------

